
A new way we're fighting discrimination on Airbnb - vorpalhex
https://www.airbnb.com/resources/hosting-homes/a/a-new-way-were-fighting-discrimination-on-airbnb-201
======
vorpalhex
I'm posting this because I received an email from Airbnb saying I was opted
into this automatically and without my permission. While their cause appears
just, trampling user privacy and removing active consent to accomplish it is
unethical.

